
China’s ban on the Boeing 737 Max inspires others, ramps up pressure on U.S. - patrickxb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/world/asia_pacific/chinas-ban-on-the-boeing-737-max-inspires-others-and-ramps-up-pressure-on-the-faa/2019/03/12/4d4bf2b0-44a3-11e9-90f0-0ccfeec87a61_story.html
======
JdeBP
The actual CAA announcement itself is already on Hacker News at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19368030](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19368030)
.

This is already on the list in the headlined article at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19365108](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19365108)
. Lengthier news coverage can be found at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19367871](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19367871)
.

